# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Mnogo lica neplodnosti

## pino

Ja sam tvoja kcerka, kojoj si dala i posvetila zivot. I ja tebi zelim dati unuku, da ti mami smijesak na usne u starosti, da se smije od uzivanja kad ti nezgrapnim prsticima poteze kosu. Placem ti na telefonu kad me uvjeravas da ce sve biti dobro i da se samo trebam opustiti i prepustiti se u Bozje ruke. Znam da se brines za mene, da ides na hodocasca, da se zavjetujes, za mene i za moju najvecu zelju. Tvoj put nije moj put, ja nemam tu utjehu. Ja imam vjeru u znanost i statistiku, koja tinja sve slabije nakon svakog negativnog testa i jos jednog propalog postupka. Znam da zelis ponijeti moj bol, samo kad bi to mogla. Volim te mama. I zivim za trenutak kad cu i ja cuti te tri carobne rijeci. 


Nastavite dalje.... ja sam tvoja susjeda, prijateljica, kuma, sestra, kolegica, uciteljica, teta u vrticu, sluzbenica na salteru, lice u tramvaju... mi nismo nevidljivi cak i kad ne znaju za VV, SD ili Maribor. Mi smo mnogo lica. Recimo im.

----------


## aenea

Doduše, malo sam se ispucala neku noć, ali pisat ću još..pino  :Love:

----------


## molu

baš si me pogodila s ovom temom. Naime, ja imam curicu začetu prirodnim putem i kad smo htjeli mm i ja dalje (oduvijek smo sanjali o troje) sok i tuga i nevjerica i bol - 5 spontanih, nakon toga hrpa pretraga, uglavnom nista nadjeno, pa dva neuspješna AIH i sad cekam prvi prirodni IVF - ako do njega uopće i dođe.

Sve do sada bilo mi je dosta nezgodno i neugodno previše pisati na ovom pdf-u jer kad bi čitala postove ostalih cura svaki put sam si mislila, pa ja nisam ništa prošla, imam uz sebe jednu prekrasnu curku, kako je tek njima koje još nisu majke i prolaze sve te bitke - stimulacije, punkcije, gubitke, bore se s neupućenima, zločestima i vjetrenjačama da ostvare svoja prava i želju da budu roditelji. I zato se ovaj put želim obratiti svojoj kćeri....

najdraže moje, živote moj, ni sama ne znam kako da više odgovorim na tvoja brojna pitanja - mama kad ćemo dobiti bracu ili seku? Kada si mi prije nekoliko mjeseci rekla da ćemo jednom biti velika obitelj - tata, ja, ti, braco, seka, ribica i pas mislila sam da ću se ugušiti od tuge. Iako smo tvoj tata i ja tek na početku našeg MPO puta, i iako ne znam konačan ishod, obećajem ti, anđele moj, da ćemo tata i ja dati sve od sebe i tada - jednog dana, možda budemo veeeeelika, ma najveća i najsretnija obitelj, a ako naše želje i molitve ne budu uslišane, stisnut ćemo se nas troje i naša srca bit će jedno veliko, najveće..... voli te najviše na svijetu tvoja mama

----------


## ksena28

Ja sam tvoja mama, iako se još nisi ni rodio/rodila... Jedino što želim je uživati u tvojim blagim udarcima dok te budem nosila pod srcem i pripremati se za tvoj dolazak. Čeka te i tata, divan je vidjet ćeš, zaljubit ćeš se u njega na prvi pogled. On će život posvetiti da te nasmijava i štiti, da te vozi na trening, čita ti priču prije spavanja i gleda s tobom crtiće jer ih potajno i sam voli.
ne mogu dalje suze samo krenule................

----------


## IRENA456

:Love:

----------


## lisa84

> ne mogu dalje suze samo krenule................


...ja ne mogu ni počet...   :Crying or Very sad:  

 :Love:  svima koje su mame u srcu!

----------


## Ginger

dok čitam ove redove moje zlato se igra pored mene
i sve mi se opet vratilo
a suze teku bez prestanka   :Crying or Very sad:  
htjela sam nešto napisati, al ne mogu   :Crying or Very sad:  
 :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Pepita

> dok čitam ove redove moje zlato se igra pored mene
> i sve mi se opet vratilo
> a suze teku bez prestanka   
> htjela sam nešto napisati, al ne mogu



xxx

----------


## marti_sk

milo moje, mamino sunce, znas kako te ja i tata volimo, jer ti si razlog za koji mi zivimo i radimo, bez tebe je pusto i tuzno...jedva cekam da budes sa mnom...da vidim plusic na testu, da tvoje srce kuca pod moje, da osjetim tvoje micanje, da ti tata pjeva pesmice, da cujem tvoj glas, i tu predivnu recenicu _mama, tata cestitam_. I tvoe bake i dede jedva cekaju da nam dodjes, a imat ces i predivnog macka kojem mozes vuci rep koliko hoces..bas sam tati pricala neki dan kako jedva cekam da nam isaras sve zidove, da nas dzris budne pa i da nam popisas krevet i da nam non stop bude kuca razbacana s tvojim igrackama. E da, i znas sigurno cemo ici u Hrvatsku kad se rodis...imaju predivno more, a i tu su tete koji us bili uz mene dok sam te cekala, i koji su mi bili najveca potpora pa zato zelim da te upoznaju   :Heart:  Zlato moje...nestpljivi smo vec, nemoj nas ostaviti da jos dugo cekamo....

----------


## Šuška

Ajme, grcam   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Svimbalo

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

Cure   :Love:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## duga30

Princezo mamina, kraljeviću mamin, kako uživam dok te držim u naručju! Uživam u svakom tvom milom pogledu, u tvom dječijem tihom stenjanju, obožavam tvoj najslađi miris! NE! NE! Opet sam se probudila! Bio je to još jedan san. Kut sobe je prazan, nema tvog krevetića, nema najslađeg mirisa, nema najmilijeg pogleda...samo moja znojna piđama i nova praznina jer Tebe nema princezo mamina, kraljeviću mamin!

----------


## BHany

Evo čitam sad sve što je novo od jutros...pakiram se... idemo s našom predivnom princezom na more...

Nadam se da ću u petak uspjeti do tv-a da vidim što se događa...

Ipak, u međuvremenu...jednostavno moram pisati...pisati iz jedne druge perspektive, ne one od nekada, nego ove od sada...

Dakle

Dragi moji...Ja sam vaša susjeda, znanica, poslovna suradnica, sugrađanka...dolazim u vašu trgovinu, moja se djevojčica igra s vašom u parkiću...
Često me pitate, pitate moju djevojčicu...'kada će ti mama roditi bracu ili seku', 'ah, kakva divna obitelj, trebali biste još jedno dijete, pa što čekate, djevojčica vam je već velika', 'bi li ti, zlato voljela bracu ili seku?' 
O da, imam spremne odgovore...ovisno...nekome ozbiljne - ne ide uvijek kako bismo željeli, nekada - radimo na tome, nekada samo - vidjet ćemo, ali uvijek neodređene... 
Ma ne zamjeram ja to vama. Nije to zloća, ni blizu tome, znam...
Ali ne znate vi, dragi moji da mi je za doći do moje princeze trebalo 5 godina, ne znate koliko smo puta moj suprug i ja plakali, koliko smo puta šutjeli, koliko smo puta nazvali roditelje, brata, sestru, najbolju prijatelje...i rekli - opet ništa...mogla bih još toga reći, no rekla sam da neću o tom vremenu...

Ono što ne znate o našem životu danas, dragi moji, jest da kad vi odete kućama, svojim obiteljima, kad se vi ujutro probudite, popijete kavu, odete na posao, rješavate svoje druge brige i probleme - znam da ih imate i suosjećam sa svakom vašom tugom - mi odlazimo u jedan naš sasvim poseban svijet...

Moja će djevojčica doći kući i navečer, kad legne u krevet, svaku će večer samoinicijativno zamoliti Boga da joj podari bracu ili seku. Ne, neće niti jednu večer to zaboraviti s dubokom, dječjom, nepoljuljanom vjerom da će joj molbe biti uslišane...
Ja ću se dići prije zore i otići pješice na autobus (jer moj suprug ostaje s djevojčicom i vozi je u vrtić) pa u Zagreb da bih bila već u 7 sati u bolnici i prvim se autobusom vratila nazad isti dan...da još stignem uspavati svoju princezu. 
Često ćemo i moj suprug i ja ustati prije zore i prenijeti našu uspavanu princezu u auto...i svi se zajedno voziti do Zagreba. Moja će se princeza oblačiti u autu i jesti krafne iz obližnjeg dućana dok sam ja već gore i čekam svoj red između tolikih drugih predivnih i hrabrih ljudi. 
Često ćemo nas dvoje povesti svoju djevojčicu na nekoliko dana u Zagreb...spavat ćemo kod prijatelja, rodbine...seliti se malo kod jednih, malo drugih...da, iako su to divni ljudi koji nas rado primaju, ipak ne smetamo previše...
Ponekad će se ta djevojčica razboljeti...biti bolesna u tuđem stanu...čuvat će je ljudi koje jedva poznaje dok smo mi u bolnici...
Ponekad ćemo je bolesnu morati ostaviti kod bake i djeda, i morat će biti bez mame i tate jer se postupak ne može prekinuti...
Ponekad će biti bez mame jer mama možda mora u bolnicu... 
Ponekad će djevojčica, morati propustiti predstavu u vrtiću, nastup sa svojom plesnom skupinom, jer je s roditeljima u Zagrebu u postupku...Istina, češće će tata voziti cijeli dan da djevojčica ipak stigne i ne propusti ništa važno od svog života. Češće će je tata voditi u kino, zoološki, muzej...dok je mama u bolnici na nekom od čekanja...da djevojčica ne bude zakinuta ni u čemu, da ne osjeti opterećenje, nego sreću jer je sama čista sreća naših života i jer to zaslužuje samim svojim postojanjem...

I da, nakon svega... nakon još jedne negativne bete...kad mama kaže da neće više ići u Zagreb...djevojčica je moli da ide još. Tada joj kažem da je tako bolje...neće više ustajati rano, vozati se u autu, morati ostajati kod nekoga...a ona mi odgovara...'mama, ništa to meni nije teško...samo da dobijem bracu ili seku!' 
I krećemo dalje...i sretni smo, ali istovremeno i tužni...često nam je teško i željeli bismo živjeti normalno, ali ne žalimo se...smijemo se, jer nas troje imamo jedni druge, i imamo nju...
I zato kad nas vidite u gradu, nećete po našim licima nikada zaključiti kakvu borbu vodimo...ali nas ne pitajte zašto nemamo još jedno dijete/brata/sestru...
Kad vidite obitelj s jednim djetetom...ne pitajte - dobronamjerno, znatiželjno, s čuđenjem - zašto su sami...možda smo to mi...
Možda je to neka druga obitelj koja nije sama odabrala...
Možda ćete neku mama, nekog tatu ili neku nesuđenu seku povrijediti vašim pitanjem. 
Dragi moji, nikada ne znate kakva se sudbina krije iza sretnih osmijeha.

Jer, da, neizmjerna je sreća zakucala na naša vrata kad  nam se pridružila naša princeza...ali jedan dio naših srca još je uvijek malo prazan.

----------


## apricot

:Love:

----------


## Mukica

ajme smrc  :Sad:  
hvala ti za jos jednu perspektivu

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Svimbalo

:Heart:

----------


## amyx

ljubavi moja...čekam te već dugo...ja sam tvja mama i postajem jako nestrpljiva.Sve mi teže pada to iščekivanje iz mjeseca u mjesec.A da samo znaš kako je tata nestrpljiv mada to ne želi priznati. Pripremio je već bezbroj crtića za tebe, a još uvijek ih gledamo sami. A kako je tek u strahu...kako će te nositi, kako ti promjeniti pelene, kako te hraniti i oblačiti. Ja znam da će to njemu sve jako dobro ići. I baki jako fališ. Već je kupila trenirku i naaaaaaaajmanje tenisice za šetnju. Ustvari smo svi jako nestrpljivi i željno očekujemo tvoj dolazak i sa grčem  želucu se nadamo da ga neće odgoditi neki zli ljudi...
ljubavi,vole te mama i tata

----------


## babyboys

cure....  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Betty

Ja sam tvoja tetka. Danas si spavao pokraj mene i gledala sam te male rucice i prstice kako drze moju podlakticu. Mazila sam tvoju kosicu i razmisljala o Boze kako bih voljela da jedno ovakvo zlato bude moje.  Sreca je kad ti pritrcis i pogledas me svojim plavim ocima i pomilujes njezno po obrazu , kao da me tjesis, kao da kazes , _strpi se samo jos malo , jedno malo zlato , poput mene grlice i tebe zauvijek._ I ono tvoje slatko gugutanje kad ti ja kazem_ Hajde duso pricaj tetki nesto_ .Kako samo rasiris ruke i objasnjavas mi , a ja klimam glavom jer iako te ne razumijem znam da si sigurno u pravu. Jedna takva mala dusa mora biti u pravu. Ali kad ugledas svoju mamu, kada potrcis njoj i kada vidim tu  eksploziju ljubavi koju joj poklonis samo osmijehom, shvatim da ja jos uvijek ... ipak samo za tugu znam .. Voli te tvoja tetka

----------


## LEA7

BHany, ispričala si moju priču od riječi do riječi  :Love:  
pokušala bih i ja napisati nešto ali toliko ste me rasplakale...........
cure   :Love:

----------


## lara01

:Love:

----------


## tibica

Cure, ljubim vas.  I nadam se s vama.

----------


## sretna35

cure ja ne mogu ovo čitati   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  

još do nedavno sam se osjećala isto tako   :Love:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:   :Crying or Very sad:  
***
htela sam napisati nesto svom sinu koga nosim nakon 5 godina borbe sa neplodnosti, ali ne mogu, placem...
***
jedno od lica neplodnosti su i rane koje su ostale u nama, koje smo ili cemo uskoro biti mame, ja uvijek kada vidim trudnicu kazem blago njoj, pa se sjetim da sam i ja trudna. neke rane nikad ne zacele, ostaju kao putokazi u nasim zivotima.

----------


## pino

Ja sam tvoja sestricna. Znam da znas da muz i ja ne mozemo imati djecu i da pokusavamo vec dvije godine, jer nista u nasoj obitelji ne moze ostati tajna. Pokusala si me utjesiti, kako su djeca puno posla i da samo zamislim kako mogu putovati, uzivati u zivotu, i imati vise samo za nas dvoje. Ti imas dva prekrasna sina i trudim se razumjeti da ceznes za ljetovanjem u Egiptu, a ne mozes ici. Sto bih dala da mozemo razmijeniti mjesta! Zelim brinuti o nogometnim utakmicama i Zagrebackim malisanima i ocjenama i razdvajati ih kad se potuku. Zelim to daleko vise od egzoticnih putovanja na kojima nikad nisam bila, toliko da cu dignuti kredit da mogu kupiti lijekove koji kostaju cijelu jednu placu, za malu malu sansu da i ja moram ostati kuci jednog dana. Osjecam se kao beskucnik kojem si upravo rekla kako je puno posla imati kucu, ti koja imas i kucu i vikendicu. Ali ne kazem ti sve to jer osjecam da cu se udavit vlastitim suzama. Promumljam nesto o jelu na stednjaku i sklopim slusalicu.

----------


## Blekonja

cure moje   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
baš sam u   :Sad:  jer su mi odgodili operaciju 
i sad ovo čitam   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## VanjaTR

Cure molim Vas za jednu dozvolu da link sa ovim vašim postovima stavim na svoj profil na facebook-u. Pratim ovaj forum već godinama, puno toga sam od vas naučila i saznala. Naša mala obitelj dijeli vašu sudbinu. 

Hvala.

----------


## duga30

*VanjaTR* moj post možeš staviti, ako ti se svidja. Trebale bi i druge cure pristati, treba stavljati na druga mjesta izvan ovog foruma da se ljudi koji ne razumiju malo informiraju. Da im bude malo bliže ovo kroz što mi prolazimo.

----------


## Ginger

Vanja ovo je javni forum i mislim da curama neće smetati link, al neka same kažu
i dobro je da netko još vidi kako nam je, možda netko i proba shvatiti....

----------


## VanjaTR

*duga30* hvala ti sviđaju mi se svi vaši postovi na poslu sam i dok sam ih čitala pustila sam suze i rekla svojim kolegama da sam zapravo povremeno sretna da im sjedim okrenuta leđima da ne vide sve moje reakcije. Hvala na pristanku molim i ostale cure da mi dozvole da i njihove postam tako da stavi cijeli link na facebook. 
Hvala vam na svemu.

----------


## Ginger

cure, meni je tako teško ovo čitati, grcam i ne mogu prestati nakon svake priče...

BHany  :Love:   eto i moje skore budućnosti.....

----------


## apricot

Vanja, kako ti je Ginger rekla, ovo je javni forum i slobodno link možeš staviti gdje želiš.
A posebno kad ga stavljaš s najboljim namjerama   :Love:

----------


## VanjaTR

Drage moje hvala vam velika, nas dvoje već više od 10 godina pokušavamo postati tata i mama. Najprije smo nekoliko godina lutali, a onda sam otkrila ovaj forum i stranicu Roda i krenula na prava mjesta već smo 4 godine pacjenti na VV. Ovo što sam ovdje pročitala su isto moja najintimnija razmišljanja i želje.

----------


## marti_sk

*Vanja* slobodno mozes da stavis i moj post ako ti se svidja   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

moje nije dovršeno, ali odgovor na tvoje pitanje je DA

----------


## pino

Vanja, stvarno mislim da ne moras pitat za dozvolu ni sad ni ubuduce, ako stavis link na originalne postove tj. temu. Hvala ti sto zelis da se cujemo dalje. 

Ako mi posaljes mejl na protivmpozakona@gmail.com, stavit cu te na email listu gdje namjeravam slat informativne sadrzaje, pozive za akciju, i (subjektivno) najljepse postove na forumu. 

Napisi nam i ti jedan paragraf, jednu crticu iz tvog staza neplodnosti. Otkrij jos jedno nevidljivo lice neplodnosti.

----------


## VanjaTR

Ma volim pitati, već sam stavila link i ovo je samo jedna od reakcija 

"Pročitala sam i plakala ko malo dijete. Ja imam sina od 3 godine i sretna sam...a sada tek vidim i koliko...
Mogu samo misliti kako je svim tim hrabrim ženama, i tebi Vanja. Želim Vam svima ispunjene želja!!! Drži se"

----------


## marči

ajme BHany  :Love:

----------


## pčelica2009

ako mogu ja malo drugačije-
i nakon ponovnog neuspjeha sjedimo moj muž i ja i pijemo kavu-a on me tješi :Razz: a što sada,biti će možda drugi puta,pogledaj Karla-ima troje djece koja idu u školu,ne može ići na more,digao je kredit za kuću,teško mu je kraj troje djece otplaćivati.A ja sa spuštenom glavom i suzama koje cure u potocima odgovaram;ALI JA BIH SE TAKO RADO S NJIM MIJENJALA.  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## amyx

može i moj post, nema tu neke tajne, samo razmišljanja i osjećaji

----------


## martina123

Ovaj daaavni post od Melody uvijek me toliko dirne u dusu, i toliko se divim toj zeni da sam odlucila citirati njene rijeci i ovdje na ovom topicu:




> Ispri?at ?u vam jednu pri?u. Moju pri?u.
> Puno vremena sam provela u bolnicama. Upoznala sam puno žena. Neke su bile uporne i hrabre a neke su brzo odustajale. I re?i ?u vama ono što godinama govorim svakoj koja samo pomisli dignuti ruke od svega. NIKAD, ALI NIKAD nemojte odustati. Jednu sam re?enicu ponovila milion puta do sada: Ako i ne uspijem roditi dijete, želim u tamo nekoj svojoj 60-toj godini znati da sam pokušala baš sve što se pokušati dalo! Da za ni?im ne žalim. Želim vam poslati svima onu snagu i volju i upornost i energiju koja me vodila kroz život. 
> Moja borba je po?ela prije 15 godina. 1990 godine. Prošlo je ve? par mjeseci kako smo intenzivno radili na bebi. Razo?aravaju?e crvenilo svaki mjesec me bacalo u o?aj. Lagane pretrage koje kažu da je sve OK. Od trudno?e ništa. Nakon 2 godine ni?ega prva dijagnosti?ka laparoskopija. Priraslica i koje?ega. Trudno?e nema naredne 3 godine u kojima sam imala još jednu laparoskopiju koja ništa nije novoga donijela. Dg. STERILITAS SECUNDARIA. Do 95. Ja najzad trudna! Prvi put u životu! Cijeli svijet je bio moj kada sam ugledala +. Nakon 2 tjedna pojavi se malo krvi i lagani bolovi. Doktor kaže da to ne mora ništa zna?iti. Krvarenje nije stalo a bolovi su se poja?avali. Odjednom me stisnulo i hitna je morala do?i. Odvezli su me u bolnicu. Drugi dan su napravili kiretažu i poslali doma s napomenom da izvadim beta-hcg. Za tri dana ja odem to napraviti. Ina?e, bolovi nisu stali i meni je bilo jako loše. Teta koja mi je dala nalaze ponudila mi je vode jer je mislila da ?u se srušiti. Kaže ona evo, trudni ste. Kako trudna kad sam kiretirana prije 3 dana. Njen pogled mi je sve rekao. Bila sam sama i išla sam ravno u bolnicu. Ulazim u bolnicu, sre?em doktora, pružam mu nalaze i padam u nesvijest. Vanmateri?na, laparotomia, lijeva strana. Nisu primjetili! Ina?e, bili bi dvoj?eki. Jedan je prošao a drugi je zapeo. Kada sam se probudila prvo sam rekla sebi da ne?u plakati jer ja nemam vremena plakati. Ja se moram oporaviti i spremiti za svoju bebu, jer ona ?e jednom do?i! 
> Nakon toga oporavak, razne pretrage... Septum u kavumu uterusa. U?ini se histeroskopija u velja?i 97. U svibnju trudno?a. Najzad! Odmah su me primili u bolnicu. I vode me kao trudnicu što je mene strašno veselilo. Tri tjedna sam bila vesela. I onda šok. Sve je tu samo nema bebe! BLIGHED OVUM. Prazna trudno?a. To me ubilo. Ja suze nisam jednostavno mogla zaustaviti. A nisam glasa ispustila. A mokra sam bila do struka. Kiretaža. Kada sam se probudila(op?a an.) prvo sam pitala doktora kada opet mogu pokušati. I ja ne?u više plakati jer ja nemam vremena plakati. Ja se moram pripremati za svoju bebu. Jer ona ?e jednom do?i. 
> Prosinac 97. Trudna ja opet. Beta-hcg 3000. Pred sam Boži? po?inje krvarenje i u 7 tjednu je sve gotovo. Ta kiretaža je bila posebno bolna. Ali nisam dugo plakala. Jer ja nisam imala vremena plakati. 
> U velja?i 98 imala sam opet laparoskopiju. Trajala je 4 sata. 
> U sedmom mjesecu 98 baš smo se spremili na more. Kasni mjese?nica. Brzo test. +! Kofere raspakiramo i bolnica. BETA dobro raste. Ali po?inju bolovi i lagano krvarenje. Nije valjda opet?! Je! Vanmateri?na, ali sada na desnoj strani! Ne?u puno o tome samo ?u vam re?i da nisam dugo plakala jer ja nisam imala vremena plakati. Rekli su mi da više ne pokušavam jer ugrožavam svoje zdravlje i td. Nije mi padalo na pamet odustati. 
> U prosincu opet test pozitivan. Isti dan hospitalizacija. BETA dobra. Prvi uzv-ništa, drugi ništa, tre?i ništa. Na moj ro?endan, 28.12 doktorica na uzv govori da više nema smisla jer to je vanmateri?na i ode. Mene gleda nekakav stažist i govori da je sve ok i da ?uje srce i da je u maternici. Ljudi moji, nema rije?i da vam ja opišem svoje osje?aje. Ja se vra?am na odjel. Sa sestrama sam svim ve? prijateljica. Ali ja ne mogu govoriti. Jecaji izlaze iz mene a suze teku. Valjda su krenule sve one suze koje nisam isplakala a bile su tu negdje. Svi me sažaljivo gledaju, predpostavljaju da nije dobro. A ja bi vikala na sav glas da je dobro ali rije?i nisu htjele van. Ja sam samo plakala. Nikad prije i nikad poslije se nisam tako osje?ala. 23.08.99 carskim rezom u 10.20 rodila se moja Helena! Moja beba je došla! Moja duša! 
> 
> ...


Link: http://www.beta.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=215

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Heart:  

Ovo čitam sad, da preko dana ne plačem pred mojom malenom

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Ja sam tvoja mama, iako se još nisi ni rodio/rodila... Jedino što želim je uživati u tvojim blagim udarcima dok te budem nosila pod srcem i pripremati se za tvoj dolazak. Čeka te i tata, divan je vidjet ćeš, zaljubit ćeš se u njega na prvi pogled. On će život posvetiti da te nasmijava i štiti, da te vozi na trening, čita ti priču prije spavanja i gleda s tobom crtiće jer ih potajno i sam voli.
> ne mogu dalje suze samo krenule................


i meni....  :Love:

----------


## Brunda

Meni se čitajući vaše priče srce steže   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:  
Svima, svima vama najiskrenije i od srca želim da stignete do svog cilja   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

Ja sam tvoja zena. Zajedno smo prosli sito i reseto u 16 dugih godina, zajedno smo sazreli. Znam da krivis sebe sto kroz sve postupke prolazim ja. Koliko puta si mi ponovio da bar mozemo zamijeniti mjesta dok pazljivo pipam jajnike nabrekle kao grozdovi sitnim nadama. Zazmiris i duboko uzdahnes prije nego mi zabijes onu ogromnu iglu u debeli misic kao kosarkas koji se sprema za slobodne suteve. Jos samo dva postupka, rekli smo si, prije nego sto napustimo ovaj put. Ne mozemo podnijeti vise od toga jer svaki put tonem sve dublje u crnu mocvaru. Bojis se za mene, vidim ti u ocima, sve mozes podnijeti osim da me izgubis. Ne boj se. Ti si moje svjetlo, moj oslonac, moj ponos, moj najbolji prijatelj. Uzet cu tu zelju zacetu u nasim srcima i spremiti je duboko, duboko u najtisi dio duse. Samo ponekad kad ti nijemo stisnem ruku malo jace nego obicno, znat ces da sam opet cula njen krik.

----------


## Kanga

:Heart:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ina33

Ajme, pino   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:  !

----------


## nataša

o bože, 
 najžalosnije je to da kad čitam, sve ove postove dođe mi da zajaučem jer sam svoje teškom mukom stečeno dijete shvatila zdravo za gotovo!!
 mučila sam se 6 godina, i napokon ostala trudna na VV, IVF.
Dočekala sam taj dan...o bože, bio je najljepši dan ...

I sada se usudim mojoj maloj dragoj  djevojčici ne dozvoliti da spava kraj mene jer mi je vruće,iako ona to silno želi, tužno, li poslušno  ode iz kreveta, MENI JE VRUĆE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PA ŠTA ONDA AKO MI JE VRUĆE??????????

pekla me savjest i prije nego sam počela čitati vaše postove, a sad me ubi..ona je u vrtiću, moje prekrasno dijete, koje mi čak ni ne zamjera što me nije mogla zagrliti kad joj je bilo potrebno, ona će me opet u vrtiću dočekati širom raširenih ruku i očiju punim ljubavi....i zagrliću i ja nju tada, sjetiti se koliko suza je trebalo biti isplakano dok ju nisam imala..mila moja djevojčica...i nakon danas, zahvaljujući vama, misliću svaki dan o tome........



baš se loše osjećam.....vaše priče su tako duboke  :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## martina123

Joj cure moje.....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Sad:

----------


## ana.m

Uf!

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Maxime

Ja sam mama ...
Mama jedne curice koja je medju andjelima ...
Mama jedne curice koja je na zemlji i koja je sretna, zadovoljna i obozavana ....

Volim vas obadvije jednako najdraze curice moje ...

Vasa mama   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pino

Ja sam tvoja snaha a ti kazes nevista. Zavolio si me kad smo zajedno gledali Drazena Petrovica protiv Rusa u Barceloni, zajedno strijepili nad zadnjim sekundama, zajedno usklinuli u nevjerici na prolazak u finale, mala mlada Hrvatska, srebrna a zlatna. Imas veliko srce, i prave, velike, hrvatske predrasude. "Zna se", kako glasujes; "nitko ne voli kao prava majka koja te pod srcem nosila" kazes o posvojenima (oh kako se varas, majka nosi u srcu, ne ispod njega). Bojim ti se reci istinu. Hoces li to dijete kriomice ispregledati kao krumpir na pijaci, da vidis jel "pravo"?  A znam da bi je volio bas da ima tri noge i kotacice u glavi, istopio bi se kao santa leda u Sahari pred jednim jedinim njenim osmjehom. Ne, nije umjetno, isto je kao i svako drugo dijete, ima moje oci a nos tvoga sina. Imali smo samo malu, malu pomoc da fizicki elementi nase 'medjusobno darivajuce ljubavi' fizicki pronadju jedno drugo, sve je tu i nase i prirodno osim mjesta dogadjaja. Kad zaspi onako majusna u velikim ti sakama, samo prikloni glavicu na tvoje grudi dok gledate Dnevnik, bit ces najsretniji na svijetu, i reci, hvala Bogu!

----------


## nana

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## duga30

Još je jedna besana noć ispred mene. Ne želim zaspati jer opet ću te sanjati, a onda će te oteti "čuvar snova". Bojim se svakog novog buđenja jer samo sam u snovima sretna, samo u snovima imam Tebe princezo mamina, kraljeviću mamin! Kada bi mogla ostala bih zauvijek u snovima s Tobom, jer svako buđenje novo je razočaranje!

----------


## rozalija

Cure   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## kandela

_znas ljubavi danas su nam jos vise sprijecili nas susret...nece biti lako da se nadjemo jer smo sad udaljeni nekoliko stotina godina od naseg susreta bar u ovoj zemlji i na predviđenom mjestu susreta...
ali susrest cemo se, ja to znam i vjeruj mami jer ti obecajem da hocemo, dogovorit cemo susret na nekom novom mjestu u nekoj novoj zemlji...
i tata i ja stizemo...cekaj nas i ne brini se nista....obecajem ti da ako nam i predstoji jos veca i teza borba da se napokon nadjemo naci cemo se... tata i mama ce se pobrinuti za sve, za sve sto treba da se nadjemo i da ti od tog trena zivot bude ispunjen samo ljubavlju i srecom... znam da se tebi bas i ne dolazi nakon toga u ovu zemlju zbog ljudi koji su nam otezali dogovoren susret ovdje, ne brini nista ljubavi nasa mala.... mama i tata ce te stititi od svih ovih ljudi koji danas slave jer misle da su nam uspjeli unistili nase dogovore za susret... cekaj nas ljubavi stizemo uskoro i nitko nas vise razdvojiti nece....srest cemo se na tom novom mjestu..._

----------


## Mali Mimi

> Ja sam tvoja sestricna. Znam da znas da muz i ja ne mozemo imati djecu i da pokusavamo vec dvije godine, jer nista u nasoj obitelji ne moze ostati tajna. Pokusala si me utjesiti, kako su djeca puno posla i da samo zamislim kako mogu putovati, uzivati u zivotu, i imati vise samo za nas dvoje. Ti imas dva prekrasna sina i trudim se razumjeti da ceznes za ljetovanjem u Egiptu, a ne mozes ici. Sto bih dala da mozemo razmijeniti mjesta! Zelim brinuti o nogometnim utakmicama i Zagrebackim malisanima i ocjenama i razdvajati ih kad se potuku. Zelim to daleko vise od egzoticnih putovanja na kojima nikad nisam bila, toliko da cu dignuti kredit da mogu kupiti lijekove koji kostaju cijelu jednu placu, za malu malu sansu da i ja moram ostati kuci jednog dana. Osjecam se kao beskucnik kojem si upravo rekla kako je puno posla imati kucu, ti koja imas i kucu i vikendicu. Ali ne kazem ti sve to jer osjecam da cu se udavit vlastitim suzama. Promumljam nesto o jelu na stednjaku i sklopim slusalicu.


Ovako je i mene pokušala "utješiti" jedna moja prijateljica koja ima dvoje male djece kako ni sama ne znam koliko sam sretna što imamo slobodu da odemo kud hoćemo i točno si opisala ono što sam i ja osjećala, odogovorila sam joj nešto u stilu da bih ja to što imam bez razmišljanje zamjenila za ono što ona ima pa je zašutila.

----------


## macka

cure drage   :Crying or Very sad:  
suze same idu

za mene je vaša borba Simonov: Čekaj me (shanti, poljubac za tebe)

 Čekaj me, i ja ću doći,
samo me čekaj dugo.
Čekaj me i kada žute kiše
noći ispune tugom.
Čekaj me i kada vrućine zapeku,
i kada mećava briše,
čekaj i kada druge nitko
ne bude čekao više.
Čekaj i kada čekanje dojadi
svakome koji čeka.
Čekaj me, i ja ću sigurno doći.
Ne slušaj kad ti kažu
kako je vrijeme da se zaboraviš
i da te nade lažu.
Nek povjeruju i sin i mati
da više ne postojim,
neka se tako umore čekati
i svi drugovi moji,
i gorko vino za moju dušu
nek šiju kod ognjišta.
Čekaj i nemoj sjesti s njima,
i nemoj piti ništa.
* Čekaj me, i ja ću sigurno doći,
sve smrti me ubit neće.
Nek rekne tko me čekao nije:
Taj je imao sreće!
Tko čekati ne zna, taj neće shvatit,
niti će znati drugi
da si me spasila ti jedina
čekanjem svojim dugim.
Nas dvoje samo znat ćemo kako
preživjeh vatru kletu-
naprosto, ti si čekati znala
kao nitko na svijetu.*

sve vi čekati znate, kao nitko na svijetu   :Heart:

----------


## Ora

:Crying or Very sad:  

 :Heart:  

 :Love:

----------


## laumi

Žene drage, jako mi je žao što prolazite sve ovo što prolazite i iskreno suosjećam s vama! Želim da vam se svima ostvari vaš najveći san!

----------


## bibi

Ja sam vasa mama - najdraza moja bica na svijetu, ja sam vasa mama - sunasca moja najdraza, ja sam vasa mama - pticice moje sicusne. Znam da sam ponekad nervozna, znam da  sam ponekad ljuta....ali mili moji nisam na vas ili zbog vas, ipak sam vas dugo cekala, oprostite mi zbog toga, volim vas vise od svega, volim vas vise od sebe same, volim vas, volim vas, volim vas......Volim vas moja IVF cuda, moje male borce   :Heart:   :Heart:  
I curice moja, moj mali anđeo na nebu, volim i tebe svim srcem svojim, svom dusom svojom...obecala sam sekici tvojoj da necu vise plakati...ponekad, samo ponekad krisom kad citam sve ove price suze krenu same...  :Crying or Very sad:  

Cure   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## babyboys

suze same teku...
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## MONASONA

ne znam što da vam kažem,možda nek vas ljubav vodi...  :Heart:

----------


## Angelina Bell

Ajme, drage moje što mi napraviste...  :Crying or Very sad:  
U puno sam se postova pronašla...
Želim svima da uspijete zagrliti svoje male anđeliće.
 :Love:

----------


## aenea

Ljubavi moja, moje sve, danas je pretužan dan za tatu i mene.  77 ljudi, imenom i prezimenom, baš svaki od njih, odlučili su da ti, ljubavi naša, naše sve, ne trebaš biti rođen. Mama ti obećaje da će učinit sve, ama baš sve na ovome svijetu, samo da te zagrli, osjeti tvoj miris, čuje tvoj smijeh, obriše tvoje suze, poljubi ranjeno koljeno i da je tvoje ručice stisnu najvršće na svijetu. Mamu nije bilo sram preklinjati ih da je čuju iako su bešćutno okretali glave, mamu nije bilo ni strah, uz nju su bili i tata, i mame i tate mnogih tvojih nerođenih prijatelja. Ali mama ti obećaje, ljubavi moja, moje sve, da ih neće proklinjati ležeći po tko zna koji puta razotkrivena na stolu, nepomično čekajući da joj utrobu puno puta raspara igla. Mama će iz dubine svoje boli vrištati njihova imena. Svih 77 njih. Svako posebno. Imenom i prezimenom.

----------


## amyx

*aenea*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Naklon:   :Naklon:

----------


## pino

Ja sam jos jedno lice u tvom danu. Radis kao medicinska sestra u klinici MPO, vadis nam krv, pokusavas nas malo nasmijati tu i tamo da nam odvratis paznju od uboda igle. Sigurno vidis tisuce takvih kao ja, ali ja vidim samo jednu tebe. Imala sam jos jedan ultrazvuk. Folikuli, gnjezdasca gdje bi trebale rasti majusne nade, nekako su zakrzljali, i ima ih malo, premalo za moje godine. Tolike sam nade imala u ovaj drugi postupak, drugu kliniku, drugi protokol stimulacije - a sad lebdim kao onaj lik iz crtica iznad ponora prije nego padne u provaliju. Sve se iz mene izlilo kad si me pitala jesam li dobro. Ne, nisam dobro, znam sto znace ti brojevi, ali ne mogu doci do rijeci. Tada si me zagrlila. Jedan topao ljudski zagrljaj u flourescentnoj bjelini klinickog hodnika, jedna dusa koja mari za tudji bol pa makar bio potpuni stranac, iznenadilo me i zateklo i ganulo, i nije promijenilo nista, a promijenilo je sve.

----------


## Majuška

:Crying or Very sad:  

 :Heart:

----------


## jadro

:Heart:

----------


## tonili

Ja sam teta u vrtiću koja svakodnevno voli i mazi vašu djecu, a nemože imati svoje.....ja sam ona koja s osmijehom na licu ujutro zagrli vašeg anđela, a istodobno mi srce puca od tuge jer je moj mali anđeo na nebu...ja sam ona koja se panično  boji da ću zauvijek grliti tuđe, a nikad svoje....

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Heart:

----------


## pale

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## babyboys

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## anchi pp

cure    :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## MarikaPika

O, drage moje cure  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
Molim se za vaaše mučnine i gorušice, 
molim se za vaše neprospavane noći, 
molim se za brdo pokakanih pelena koje ćete menjati, 
molim se za prve reči upućene vama, 
molim se za prvi ugriz malenih zubića,
molim se da sve to doživite što pre  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## ksena28

> O, drage moje cure          
> Molim se za vaaše mučnine i gorušice, 
> molim se za vaše neprospavane noći, 
> molim se za brdo pokakanih pelena koje ćete menjati, 
> molim se za prve reči upućene vama, 
> molim se za prvi ugriz malenih zubića,
> molim se da sve to doživite što pre


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## marti_sk

*MarikaPika* hvala   :Love:

----------


## vjestica

> O, drage moje cure          
> Molim se za vaaše mučnine i gorušice, 
> molim se za vaše neprospavane noći, 
> molim se za brdo pokakanih pelena koje ćete menjati, 
> molim se za prve reči upućene vama, 
> molim se za prvi ugriz malenih zubića,
> molim se da sve to doživite što pre


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## draga

Sanjala sam te nocas ljubavi moja..Bio si moja prva pozitivna crtica na testu..Bio si brojka 101 u nalazu ßete..Znam glupo da te zamisljam kao crticu,kao brojku, ali za mene si nocas bio najljepsa brojka na svijetu..najplavija crta koju oko moze zamisliti..
Rekla sam tvom ujaku za tebe ovu noc..glupo smo se smijuljili..sreca je bila opipljiva..
Tvoju ujo ceka sina..znam da si ga ti poslao da nam pokazes sto je sreca..Da nas pripremis na svoj dolazak..Vidim te kako se smijuris tamo negdje gdje su sva voljena djeca koja cekaju svoj red..i mislis..cekajte me jos malo....uskoro vam stizem...

Cekamo te tvoj tata i ja...i ujo naravno...  :Heart:

----------


## wewa

Ti znas da je tvoja mama blesava - sve je isplanirala, i kako ce te maziti dok budes samo nemirna lopta u njenom stomaku, kako ce te na svijet docekati u vodi, da bi ti prvi susret s njim, tako dugo cekan, bio blag i ugodan, kako ce ti dati samo najbolje iz svojih grudi da narastes veliki i jak... Nosice te blizu srcu, spavati s tobom, kuhati ti najfiniju klopu iz vrta, da narastes veliki i jak... Citace ti nocu, igrati se s tobom danju, pjevati ti glasom kojem se niko, osim tebe, sreco moja, ne raduje.

Rekla je i tvom tati, onom sto krije kako te nestrpljivo ceka, da ce tvoj prvi pozdrav, prvo mahanje rucicom, ono sto dobije na papiru kao prvi znak tebe, te tri brojcice koje ceka godina istetovirati - iako u tetovaze ne vjeruje. Pa nek svi misle da je broj kao logorski. A i jeste na neki nacin - zivot bez tebe, u ocekivanju tebe, nije zivot, vec privremeni, nada se tvoja blesava mati, boravak u logoru, u medjuprostoru, u vakuumu - kad ti udahnes prvi dah, udahnuce i tvoja blesava mati po prvi put punim plucima - a vjerovatno i posljednji put punim plucima - nakon toga zadrzavace dah osluskujuci tvoj cijeloga zivota. Samo da ti narastes veliki i jak.

----------


## pipo

:Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

:Crying or Very sad:  sve je provalilo iz mene... sve suze neisplakane upravo sam isplakala.. džim se "kao"  hrabro,  dobro  se zavaravam..

 jedva čekam dan kad ćemo se susresti djetešce moje..izgaram od želje, svaki trenutak, po malo... nadam se, samo, da neću pregoriti..

----------


## pino

Ja sam jedna trudnica. Barem dok se ne dokaže suprotno. Prije tri dana vraćena su mi moja tri embrija, moje tri zlatne čestice, moje tri pahuljice. Po stoti put vadim vašu sliku iz ladice i tepam: Ana, Karla i Leo. Ne ličite na bebe, nemate niti organe niti osobnost, još uvijek ste samo jedna masa stanica koja može postati ili sve ili ništa. Ali ja vas volim neizmjerno i molim svaki atom svoga tijela da vas primi. Koliko iskrica života zabljesne na par dana i nestane u mraku prije nego što se plamen rasplamsa, neke namjerno, neke u blaženom neznanju, znam sve to. Znam, nije svako sjeme dobro, znam, ne pada svako sjeme na plodno tlo, znam, sjeme nije drvo. Ali ja vas volim neizmjerno i molim sve sile, božje, kozmičke, da su se kromosomske niti ljudskosti pravilno posložile. Nekome ste vi moralni princip, ali meni ste razlika između sretnog i nesretnog života.

----------


## ina33

Stvarno nadahnuto i dirljivo   :Heart:  !

----------


## Alyssa

Jako lijepo receno   :Heart:  !

----------


## Pinky

a u p""u zec, znala sam da ne smim ovaj topic otvarati...
placem ko kisna godina....

 :Love:   cure moje drage

uf zamalo ste me ubile, zagrcala sam se i hvatala zrak ko riba 2 minute, mislila sam da mi je dosao kraj

----------


## sretna35

> a u p""u zec, znala sam da ne smim ovaj topic otvarati...
> placem ko kisna godina....
> 
>   cure moje drage
> 
> uf zamalo ste me ubile, zagrcala sam se i hvatala zrak ko riba 2 minute, mislila sam da mi je dosao kraj


potpisujem i pripisujem trudničkom bluesu i vaclavu koji me je rasturio samo časak ranije

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Oprostite što sam danas linkala i podigla ovaj topic iz prašine (i pri tom oplakala, kao i kad sam neki dan opet pročitala priče, uvijek iznova...). Jednostavno, željela sam da ga malo pogleda i hipersenzibilna forumašica čije ime ne želim više nikad pročitati niti napisati, možda da stane i razmisli, barem prije nego što slijedeći put odapne otrovnu strelicu ravno u nečije, već ranjeno, srce. Ali... uzalud. 
Samo sam opet sebe i one koje nikako nisam željala rastužiti, nanovo rasplakala.

Pinky, znaš šta ti je činiti, ommmmmmmm...   :Love:

----------


## tikica_69

Imam dva klipana
Da....bas tako, dva klipana...dve rane pubertetlije. Jedan 8., drugi 7. razred. 
Spavaju do 11, zadace pisu samo ako ih netko podsjeti, sudje.....ah, smece....ah,ah, setnja psa, ah, ah, ah....sad cu mama, evo idem, evo meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee kaj vices odmah.......

Mama on me udario....
Ti si mene tuzio frendu......
Pa kad si mi jucer ugasio plejku usred igre....
Zato jer si ti prekjucer opet jeo na mom krevetu....
Pa sto, ti si ispod mog jastuka ostavio svoje prljave sokne....
A ti meni svoje smrdljive tenisice ispod mog kreveta........
Isuseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.............  ..........dostaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa (ovo je moj glas)

Naravno da se pitate kakve veze ima naslov teme s ovim textom?!?!

Valjda zato sto sam uvijek prizeljkivala jedno malo, prekrasno, njezno bice u rozoj haljinici, sa rozim japankicama, sljokastim lakom na nokticima, hrpom kvacica u kosi....kako je gledam dok kopa po mojoj torbici, jede moj labelo od borovnice, uzima cesljic pa malim prsticima skida sve te kvacice i frce nosicem dok se cupka jer se bas sad zeli pocesljati kao mama..........da, bas zato. Zato sto vam zelim ispricati kako je sve pocelo, kako mi se u glavi i snovima pocela javljati moja Laura i zelim da budete ovdje kada cu vam obznaniti: "Laura je u mamici". 

IZVOR: http://zalauru.blog.hr/2009/11/index.html

----------


## rozalija

> O, drage moje cure          
> Molim se za vaaše mučnine i gorušice, 
> molim se za vaše neprospavane noći, 
> molim se za brdo pokakanih pelena koje ćete menjati, 
> molim se za prve reči upućene vama, 
> molim se za prvi ugriz malenih zubića,
> molim se da sve to doživite što pre


Divno.
 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  
Hvala ti draga što nas razumiješ.

----------


## rozalija

wewa    :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  
tikice draga biće Laura mala u Mariboru hoće 100%, nego ti skupljaj novce za roze haljinice i mašnice.  :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## crvenkapica77

jooooj cure  sto ste me rasplakale  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
tako tuzno  .......................i ja bi nesto napisala ali nemam snage.....samo cu reci da jako zelim jednu   curicu  i potpisujem sve sto je tikica napisala
 molim boga da mi molitve uslisi....cure jako dirljivo sve sto ste napisale....pino  :Naklon:

----------


## slavonka2

Ja ću biti tvoja mama...očiju punih suza, srca puna ljubavi i duše pune čežnje....

Sanjali smo te dugo tata i ja...čekamo te i strepimo kada ćeš nam doći...imamo samo dvije sličice tebe kada si bila jako mali...i sada iako je trbuščić sve veći još te ne osjetim...rano je kažu....a je bi tako voljela da me dodirneš...

Prstićima malenim kao dodirima leptira...da se rastopimo tata i ja od miline...
Da nam daš nagradu za sve one tužne noći kada smo u tišini plakali i grlili se umorni od tužnih pogleda ostalih koji su nas žalili....

Ali ja nas nisam žalila, ja sam bila ponosna, jer mi se nismo pomirili sa sudbinom, nismo se predali i pustili životu da nas nosi...

Za tebe smo se borili...

I kada nas pitaju da li je curica ili dečko, kažemo da još ne znamo...ali nije nam bitno...jer ti si naše zlato...zbog tebe naš život ima smisla, mi imamo nadu za nova jutra...i nije mi dosadno samoj kod kuće, daleko od topline roditeljskog doma. Ali kada dođeš TI i mi ćemo napokon biti obitelj a naša kuća dom...

Ja imam najljepšu zadaću u svemiru - donijeti tebe na svijet...i moj svaki dan poklon je tebi jer moj život napokon ima smisla...

Pitaju me zašto smo išli na tv, sada će svi misliti da je djete začeto MPO-m, ali koliko mali čovjek moraš biti da i pomisliš ovako nešto?

To je naše djete ma kako začeto bilo, jednako vrijedno, jednako voljeno...teško je onima koji to ne znaju razumjeti, ali bolje da i žive u svom neznanju...

Samo se nadam da ćeš ispuniti mami jednu želju - imati plave oči kao tvoj tata, ali ako i ne budu, neće te mama zbog toga manje voljeti, ne brini...

A jednoga dana ćemo tata i ja sve napraviti da bi ti imao bracu ili seku, kao što smo sve napravili i za tebe..

Čekamo te tata i ja....

----------


## kate32

Slavonka2  :Love:

----------


## pak

Slavonka 2   :Heart:

----------


## slavonka2

Zna li netko lijek za trudničko plakanje?  :Sad:  

Ja ću dušu od sreće isplakati jer sam trudna a srce od tuge jer znam koliko vas još plače noćima u tišini...  :Crying or Very sad:  

A ja bi voljela da vas vaši mali anđeli koji čekaju svoj red da dođu na zemlju što prije čuju i požure svojim mamama i tatama u zagrljaj...

Od silne nade, molitve i želje ne znam što da vam drugo kažem...a nadam se da MM ne čita jer sam gotova kada dođe kući...  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:

----------


## kate32

I ja odkada sam trudna samo plačem, strašno nešto.

----------


## matto

Ima dana kad se čini da sam te sanjala, i bilo si sanovani biser u školjci, svemir u oku u sretno hvarsko ljeto kada smo bili troje, mama, tata i beba zagrljeni s ribama, suncem, morem, uljuljkani u barci sreće. 

Ponekad su dani nakon toga ljeta kao ružan san osobito u jutra kad sam svjesna da sam te izgubila i da bi sada, drago dijete, imalo sedam mjeseci da si ostalo s nama. Tada sam sama zgrčena prazna školjka bez bisera, ostavljena nakon ljeta na obali kojoj nikad neće objasniti kako biće od šest milimetara može prouzročiti tugu veliku kao planina ili kako to malo sićušno stvorenje može učiniti da ti je u jednom trenutku svijet pod nogama i svemir blizak, a nadugo nakon toga da ti se ogromna tuga poput planine sruči na dušu. 

Vjerojatno predguo školjka je ležala tako u pijesku sve dok te nije pustila u sjećanje u kojem te je voljela bez obzira što si bilo kapljica, zrnce, pahuljica, jer joj je bilo lijepo u odajama snova 
iako je znala da što te prije pusti u sjećanje i rastvori zagrljaj moći će krenuti dalje jer ima tvoja krila anđele....

----------


## bublica3

slavonka2    :Love:

----------


## tonili

Čitajući jučer komentare ispod članka s razglednicama posebno me zabolio jedan: Znamo li koliko se voli posvojeno dijete? 
...Da, znamo koliko se voli. 
...Da, znamo koliko se može voljeti. 
A znate li vi koliko se voli ideja o vlastitom djetetu? 
Koliko se sanja o trenutku rođenja? O toj slatko neizdrživoj boli? 
Željeti dijete nije hir, nije lakomislena odluka, nije tek želja za nečim slatkim. 
Naravno da se posvojeno dijete voli i naravno da je ta ljubav prava, roditeljska, najveća. I svatko od nas bit će najsretniji na svijetu ako ikad osjeti takvu ljepotu ljubavi. 
Zašto onda želim vlastito dijete? 
Zato što mi srce izgara od želje da pod njim raste jedno malo srce. 
Da ga osjetim kako raste, da prepoznam one prve leptiriće....da rastem zajedno s njim i da ono raste zajedno samnom. 
Želim da smo obitelj od prvog dana. 
Želim da nas tata maže kremom kad nam trbuh tek počne rasti. 
Želim da plačemo zajedno od sreće kad se "srce" po prvi puta javi i tati. 
Želim nagađati čije ima oči, ima li kosicu, kakav mu je nosić.....misliti: hoću li u njemu prepoznati sebe ili tatu? 
Može li se takva ljubav uopće nečim mjeriti? 
Tko je taj tko me osuđuje jer želim podojiti svoje dijete? 
Da, želim ga dojiti, mirisati mu kosicu dok spava, držati ga čvrsto i stalno...ne dati ga nikome...nikada... 
Postoji više načina kako biti roditelj. 
Postoji više roditeljskih ljubavi. 
Nitko nezna koja je prava. 
Sve su prave. 
Ovo je ona koju ja želim. 
Borit ću se za nju do posljednje suze.

----------


## tonili

Joooj, uopće neznam jesam li ovo stavila na pravo mjesto :/

----------


## Nene2

tonili  :Heart:

----------


## pino

jesi draga  :Heart:  
i hvala i tebi i matto - zasuzila na obje  :Heart:

----------


## BHany

slavonka, matto, tonili   :Heart:  
prekrasno   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> slavonka, matto, tonili   
> prekrasno


x   :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

* tonili* draga   :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Predivno Toni, Matto, Slavonka 2

----------


## kika83

Nemam riječi, samo suze teku dok ovo čitam   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  
Bože, daj nam snage da ovo izdržimo i da budemo mame. Molim te  :Heart:

----------


## matto

Uspavanka moje bake

_U snu prozor mog djetinjstva gleda u šumu kukurijeka, na uzvisini je konj zlatne grive od sunca, u bijelom polju kukurijeka čujem kako plače novorođenče._ 

Otvaram oči, ne sanjam, ležim u sobi s blještavim svjetlima, ja sam na transferu. Oko mene je troje ljudi u bijelom i jedan anđel, glasovi im tihi i svečani u zvijezdi, u vodi, čuvaju dio svemira, bisere. 

_Zatvaram oči toplina me vraća u krajolike djetinjstva, pod krošnju trešnje u vinogradu gdje smo otac i ja odmarali u predvečerja. On sada spava san iz kojeg nema povratka pod krošnjom trešnje, njezino krojenje splelo mu uzglavlje, kad pruži ruke dorine ruke moje bake, ako prislonim glavu na cvijeće mogu čuti njezinu uspavanku._ 

Otvaram oči, ljudi u bijelom i dalje stoje oko moga uzglavlja, glas im je tih i svečan, pričaju o vremenu leptira, svečanosti ljeta, anđeo se smiješi. 

_Zatvorim oči i nasmijem se anđelu, kažem: Gledaj kroz krov mog doma sada se vide oblaci, skoro pa mogu dodirnuti nebo. U sobi gdje smo snivale sestra, ja, igrače i mačke sada raste drvo u njegove krošnje slete i ptice, pjevaju uspavanku kao nekad moja baka za dvije djevojčice koje su prije ratove i velike vatre snivale u toj sobi._ 

Otvaram oči, u ruci anđela je zvijezda u zvijezdi je biser, kaže vratit će bisere u školjku, smijem se i gledam padaju na dno, u moju utrobu, u moju maternicu, u školjku, dva bisera. Oči su anđela tople kao oči moga oca, vjerujem u anđele, a glas medicinske sestre podsjeća na uspavanku moje bake. 

U stvarnosti to je moj postupak potpomognute oplodnje, njegov svečani čin, transfer u poliklinici Cito u Splitu, anđeo je moj doktor, a ljudi u bijelom su dvije medicinske sestre i biolog. 

_Zatvorim oči, do mene iz vremena leptira, svečanosti ljeta dopire pjesma, to moja baka šapuće uspavanku za praunuče: 

„Spavaj sine u zlaćanoj beši 
beša ti se na moru kovala
kovale je četri kujundžije
jedan kuje, drugi pozlaćuje
treći meće alke na jabuke,
a četvrti alem kamen dragi
kod koga se vidi večerati
u po noći kao u po dana“._

----------


## Blekonja

ma što reći na ovo dan prije moje prve bete
plačem   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  kao nikad u životu

tonili, matto,   :Heart:  
slavonka2    :Love:  hvala što misliš na nas

 :Love:  vas i   :Kiss:  sve

----------


## AnneMary

prvi put vidim ovaj topic jer sam cijelo ljeto bila na moru, i samo ću reći NIKAD NE ODUSTAJTE, ni vi koje već imate djecu , a posebno koji ih tako jako želite.
želim vam što prije jedan mali smotuljak!

Moja priča nije preduga, bar ja tako mislim, ali nakon 7 godina stigao je mali zamotuljak, carskim rezom 37+5, 2770 g.
rizična trudnoća, 2 mjeseca u bolnici ni suzu nisam prolila, ali taj tren kad sam čula doktora da govori sestri "pokažite je mami"  suze su krenule tako snažno da me bolilo, tako jako da nisam ni vidjela svoje djete.
nisam mogla s nikim na mobitel razgovarat jer su me davile suze sreće, najdraže koje ću nadam se imat opet priliku isplakat.
a ja sam od onih koji nemaju vremena za plakanje, jer "sutra je novi dan", a sve što želim u životu je biti majka svojoj djeci, i želim ih jako, ne jedno, ne dvoje već troje ili četvero.

molim se da uskoro svi to doživite jer oni koji daju glupe komentare nemaju pojma što govore i ne zamjeram im, jer to nitko ne može shvatiti ako nije u našoj koži.


Blekonja mislim na tebe već par dana i nadam se da će ti beta biti pozitivna i trudnoća uredna!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu!

----------


## marti_sk

*matto*  :Crying or Very sad:   :Love:

----------


## BHany

matto    :Love:  
ti također jako lijepo pišeš   :Smile:  

AnneMary  :Love:

----------


## lucija83

:Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## lucija83

Kika 83   :Taps:   :Heart:

----------


## aenea

Draga prijateljice, znam da postoje trenutci kada više ne znaš tko sam. I sama se ponekad isto pitam. 
Danas sam vidjela Nju. 
Ne znam tko je, ali bila je u okovima tuge. Prepoznala sam da je i Ona, pred koju godinu, neke kišne noći, raširenih ruku i usana razvučenih u najširi osmjeh na svijetu, puna života, trčeći pokušala uloviti sve kapi. Znala sam da postajem Ona. Ne znam voli li kišu, ali obećajem ti - dati ću sve od sebe da, bar ponekad, kada se nakon rastanka okreneš, vidiš kako mi kapi tjeraju osmjeh na lice.

----------


## Bebel

Ovu temu bi preimenovala u: izbacimo ogromnu tugu iz sebe.
 :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: 
Danas idem na dječiji rođendan i opet ću biti sretna zbog drugih i prazna srca kad dođem doma.
17.4. se rodilo naše malo kumče i sve mi se čini da će naš dom ispuniti samo osmjesi djece naše rodbine i prijatelja. Sve ih puno, puno volim, ali me strašno guši spoznaja da nema NAŠE srećice...
Volim vas jer sve to razumijete i od  :Heart:  se nadam da ćete sve držati svoje slatke smotuljke...

----------


## tlatincica

Bebel znam točno o čemu pričaš  :Sad: 

Ali evo još jednog lica: razgovaram neki dan sa jednom doktoricom telefonski i spomenem da sam u MPO vodama a ona meni kaže: Joj vi koji idete na IVF ste najobrazovaniji i najinformiraniji pacijenti! Od vas više znaju samo subspecijalizanti MPO-a  :Laughing: 

Jučer kad je još jedan test pokazao minus više mi to nekako nije bilo smiješno.

----------

